# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Κατασκευή παιδικής χαράς του Sheldon

## Georgia_io

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα η κατασκευή της παιδικής χαράς του Sheldon μου  :Happy:  Το πρώτο βήμα ήταν η βάση. Έψαξα στο υπόγειο και βρήκα ένα κομμάτι ξύλο το οποίο το έκοψα σε διαστάσεις 60x40 cm. Επειδή ήταν σχετικά παλιό και είχε υπολείμματα χρώματος με ένα κομμάτι γυαλόχαρτο το γυάλισα όσο περισσότερο γινόταν (τα χέρια γυμνάστηκαν μια χαρά). Ελπίζω να αξίζει τον κόπο και να το χαρεί ο Sheldon. Σας παρουσιάζω το κομμάτι για αρχή:





Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλω τοιχάκια στην περίμετρο της βάσης. Θα ήθελα όμως τη συμβουλή σας για να κάνω το ξύλο όσο πιο ασφαλές μπορώ για την υγεία του Sheldon. Για αρχή έβρεξα ένα πανί και το καθάρισα με καθαρό οινόπνευμα και το άφησα να στεγνώσει καλά. Μέχρι να το ολοκληρώσω σίγουρα θα το ξανακάνω. Ακούω τη γνώμη σας. Δεν θέλω να βρέξω πολύ το ξύλο, μη φουσκώσει στο τέλος.

Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι στο τέλος η παιδική χαρά θα προσαρμοστεί στο stand του κλουβιού το οποίο δεν χρησιμοποιείται (παραθέτω φωτογραφία από το ίντερνετ καθώς δεν έχω πρόχειρη το δικό μου)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και  μελαμίνη για τη βάση.Καθαρίζεται εύκολα δεν απορροφά το νερό .Πολύ καλή ιδέα θα έλεγα.Αν το ξύλο έχει πάχος και είναι μασίφ δεν θα φουσκώσει με το καθάρισμα.

----------


## Georgia_io

Υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό (χρωμα, βερνικι...) με το οποίο μπορώ να συντηρισω σωστά το ξύλο αλλά ταυτόχρονα να είναι ασφαλές και για τα πουλιά;

----------


## vagelis76

> Υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό (χρωμα, βερνικι...) με το οποίο μπορώ να συντηρισω σωστά το ξύλο αλλά ταυτόχρονα να είναι ασφαλές και για τα πουλιά;


Κάποιο νερόχρωμα ίσως όπως εκείνο που χρησιμοποιούν για τα παιχνίδια τους.
Επειδή μιλάμε όμως για εύκολο καθαρισμό...και αφορά τη βάση που δε θα έρχονται σε επαφή μπορέις να χρησιμοποιήσεις και πιο ισχυρό χρώμα για να είναι εύκολο στο καθαρισμό του.
Επίσης τα Μπατζάκια δε δαγκώνουν τόσο πολύ τα πάντα οπότε οι κίνδυνοι λιγοστεύουν..
Γεωργία εσύ ξέρεις το πουλάκι καλύτερα και θα προσαρμόσεις τη κατασκευή σου στις απαιτήσεις του.
Περιμένω να δω τη πορεία...καλή συνέχεια !!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Αχ...λίγο νωρίτερα να το έλεγες θα πήγαινα σε ένα χρωματοπωλείο, τώρα από Τρίτη. Θα το περάσω με βερνίκι με βάση το νερό. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν χρώματα με βάση το νερό, ίσως στην πορεία να δώσω χρώμα σε όλη την κατασκευή, θα το σκεφτώ. Δυστυχώς πάμε μια βδομάδα πίσω τώρα, οπότε η συνέχεια κατά την άλλη Παρασκευή  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

καλη συνεχεια με τη κατασκευη σου!!!! ανυπομονω να δω  το αποτελεσμα !!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

περιμενουμε να δουμε το αποτελεσμα!!! θα πρεπει να ειανι πολυ καλο και το μικρου σου να το ευχαριστηθει πολυ!  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Περιμετρικά της βάσης έχω καρφώσει τα τοιχάκια (δεν ξέρω τις διαστάσεις τους). Σήμερα το πέρασα και με βερνίκι. Η βάση είναι πλέον έτοιμη, όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες!









Σας ανεβάζω και φωτογραφίες από κάποια υλικά που πιθανόν να χρησιμοποίησω στη συνέχεια. 3 ξύλινες κυλινδρικές βέργες,διαφορετικής διαμέτρου η καθεμία. Μήκος: 1m

----------


## zack27

Σε ευχαριστουμε Γεωργια!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 

Γεωργία να πω ότι με την πρώτη ματιά είδα την βάση θα πω ψέματα.Κοιτούσα τον υπέροχο κήπο σου.Ζηλεύω.

----------


## Georgia_io

> Γεωργία να πω ότι με την πρώτη ματιά είδα την βάση θα πω ψέματα.Κοιτούσα τον υπέροχο κήπο σου.Ζηλεύω.


Για τον κήπο τα εύσημα στους γονείς και κυρίως στη μαμά  :Happy:  Και δεν είδες τίποτα απο τον κήπο.....

----------


## Mits_Pits

Περιμένουμε φώτος απο το σταντ ολοκληρωμένο!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Λοιπόν, σήμερα η κατασκευή προχώρησε αρκετά  :Happy:  Ομολογώ ότι γίνεται σε συνεργασία με τον πατέρα μου για την αποφυγή ατυχήματος (θα χρησιμοποιώ λοιπόν τον πληθυντικό από εδώ και πέρα).

Κόψαμε τη βέργα με τη μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο σε 4 κομμάτια των 25 cm (μήκος) από τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα 3. Και στη συνέχεια τα τρυπήσαμε από τη μία άκρη ακριβώς στο κέντρο για να βιδωθούν στη βάση.





Στη συνέχεια τα βιδώσαμε στη βάση για να υπολογίσουμε το μήκος που έπρεπε να κόψουμε τη μεσαία σε διάμετρο βέργα.





Ορίστε και τα κομμάτια που θα ενώσουν τις 3 κολόνες μεταξύ τους.



Στη συνέχεια ξεβιδώσαμε τις κολόνες για να ανοίξουμε τις τρύπες από τις οποίες θα περάσουν τα 2 αυτά κομμάτια. Δεν έχω φωτογραφία να σας δείξω τις κολόνες (ίσως αύριο), στη μία όμως από αυτές κάναμε μια μίνι σκαλίτσα χρησιμοποιώντας τη βέργα με τη μικρότερη διάμετρο



Αυτά για σήμερα! Αν βρω αύριο κάποια υλικά που μου λείπουν, θα ολοκληρωθεί το στήσιμο της παιδικής χαράς μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο και μέσα στην εβδομάδα με την τοποθέτηση των παιχνιδιών θα είναι όλα έτοιμα!
Από κει και πέρα θα επιχειρήσουμε την πρώτη μας έξοδο από το κλουβί, ελπίζοντας ότι 1) θα πάνε όλα καλά με την προσαρμογή στο δωμάτιο, 2) ότι δεν θα περάσει απαρατήρητη ολόκληρη παιδική χαρά!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα πολυ ωραια προχορατε,μια μικρη "παρατηρηση" καλητερα θ αηταν να μη βιδοσετε τοσο κοντα στις γωνιες τις "κολονες" σας γιατι μπορει να εχετε μικροπροβληματα με το που θ αφεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες,αν μπορειτε αφιστες το πατο να προεξεχει λιγο παραπανω απο τα ορια του σταντ...

----------


## Georgia_io

> παρα πολυ ωραια προχορατε,μια μικρη "παρατηρηση" καλητερα θ αηταν να μη βιδοσετε τοσο κοντα στις γωνιες τις "κολονες" σας γιατι μπορει να εχετε μικροπροβληματα με το που θ αφεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες,αν μπορειτε αφιστες το πατο να προεξεχει λιγο παραπανω απο τα ορια του σταντ...


Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρησή σου, αλλά τώρα αν πω να το αλλάξουμε θα έχω πάνω μου καρφωμένο ένα δολοφονικό βλέμμα που θα λέει: έχω και άλλες δουλειές από το να ασχολούμαι με εσένα και τον Sheldon  :: 
Το αφήνουμε έτσι και αν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα βλέπουμε!!! Ας το χρησιμοποιήσει πρώτα ο μικρός  :Big Grin:

----------


## Georgia_io

Μετά από πολύ κόπο αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα!!! (Πάντα με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του μπαμπά)
Λείπουν βέβαια τα παιχνιδάκια που θα βοηθήσουν και στον εντοπισμό λαθών (ό,τι μπορεί θα διορθωθεί)

----------


## NoAngeL

Πολύ καλό Γεωργία! Κλάσεις ανώτερο μπορώ να πω από το δικό μου, αγοραστό που έχει πάνω κάτω το ίδιο σχέδιο! Μπράβο σας! Εύχομαι να το χαρεί ο Σέλντον και...η νύφη!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Πολύ καλό Γεωργία! Κλάσεις ανώτερο μπορώ να πω από το δικό μου, αγοραστό που έχει πάνω κάτω το ίδιο σχέδιο! Μπράβο σας! Εύχομαι να το χαρεί ο Σέλντον και...η νύφη!


Το σχέδιο είναι βασισμένο σε σταντ του εμπορίου αλλά είναι περίπου το διπλό σε μέγεθος και επειδή το ξύλο της βάσης το είχα, το κόστος των υπόλοιπων υλικών μέχρι στιγμής δεν ξεπερνάει το κόστος του έτοιμου. Και φυσικά η εμπειρία και ο χρόνος που πέρασα με τον μπαμπά μου αυτές τις μέρες δεν συγκρίνεται  :Happy: 
Και ο Σέλντον να μη το χαρεί, σίγουρα κάποιο μελλοντικό φτερωτό φίλο θα τον μάθω να παίζει  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

φοβερο γεωργια... ειαν ικαταπληκτικο ελπιζω ο σελντον να το αποδεχτει !!  :Happy:

----------


## warlock

Πολύ όμορφο Γιωργία !Πήγα να κάνω και γω κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον δικό μου μπαμπά αλλά δεν μας βγήκε στην υπομονη...  :winky: Και βολεύτηκα με το έτοιμο .
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Άγγελο.Και γω αυτό το θέμα έχω με τις κουτσουλιές ,και μιλάμε για μία ελάχιστη απόσταση από τις άκρες .Μπορείς μετά από καιρό να προσθέσεις και άλλους ορόφους άμα θες .Αν ψάξεις στο ίνερνετ έχει πολλές ιδέες .

----------


## mitsman

φοβερο... τι να λεμε τωρα!!!

----------


## Sissy

Πολύ καλή παιδική χαρά και καλαίσθητη κατασκευή!!!Μπράβο!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

Φοβερο Γεωργια μπραβο σε εσενα αλλα και στον μπαμπα σου ειναι τελειο.....

----------


## zack27

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Γεωργια μπραβο σας!!!! ελπιζω να το χαρει ο μικρος!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα συγχαρητήρια είναι λίγα για αυτήν την όμορφη κατασκευή καλύτερη απο του εμπορίου.

----------


## maria-karolina

Κοριτσάκι μου είναι πολύ πολύ όμορφο!! Εύχομαι ο Sheldon να το χαρεί παρέα με μία όμορφη γαλανή παπαγαλίνα..............................  ....... :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0034:  :Love0034:

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ πολύ όμορφο...!!! Προκύπτουν υπέροχα πράγματα όταν στρώνουμε τους μπαμπάδες στη δουλίτσα.. Όμορφα αντικείμενα και ναι, όμορφες στιγμές!!!! Πολλά μπράβο, κουκλίτσα μου!!!!*  :Happy0064:   :Party0035:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραιο!!!!αντε θα το διακοσμησεις τωρα και περιμενουμε φωτο με πετουμενο πανω!!!!

----------

